# what's with this trend of starting labor < 40 weeks?



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

my own OB told me he prefers to deliver babies at 36 or 37 weeks because then they aren't "too big" ~ because according to him, any babies closer to 40 weeks come out and are like "shoving a huge table through a small doorway."







personally i think that's BS, and that babies come when they are ready, be it at 37 weeks (like my first), or 42, and that in almost all cases, a mama can birth whatever baby she can grow.

i was just reading through another forum for pregnant mamas (one that's a bit more mainstream) and nearly everyone there are talking about how their doctors are pushing them to have the babies, and they're all around 37 weeks!







a few are actually scheduled for induction at 38 weeks, simply because "it's time."







one woman's doctor told her that if she went to 40 weeks, she'll "need" a c-section, because "that's just too long to keep a baby in there."









is this some new obstetrical trend?

what's going on??


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

I have no answer for you. I'm just shuddering at the horror of it!

I have absolutely no doubt that my nearly 42 weeker would certainly not have been ready to greet the world at 37 weeks.


----------



## Empress (Jun 30, 2002)

I haven't dealt with that. My OB is comfortable with letting me go past my due date up to 42/43 weeks, then we'll talk about delivering. It was one of the first things I asked her.


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

DH's SIL just called tonight to say she is being induced tomorrow (37 weeks) due to how "big" the baby is at about 7lbs...she has said all along she plans on having a "natural, drug free birth" when I said something like she must be disappointed about not having a natural birth she said that pitocin "didn't count" because it wasn't a pain medication...hopefully everything will go brilliantly tomorrow but I have bet with DH that she winds up with a c/s....my theory on Docs wanting to induce so soon is that they can plan around any golf games/vacations and they don't have to catch/lift something *so* heavy and more $$$$ for the hospital if the baby/momma has to stay longer and especially big $$$$$ for the hospital if the NICU is required. I'm sure some docs get a commision or bonus for earning extra $$$$ for the hospital...rolling my eyes....

So sad!

Cool Breezes,

Jenne


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

The mothers and the babies pay the high price for this trend.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Hmm. I've said this at least 1/2 a dozen times in various forms, but... I recently had a 9+ lb VBAC at not quite 42 wks. No, it wasn't hard to push him out (dh and I are tall, and frankly, I'd be surprised if we had "short" or "small" babies). And "late" babies seem to be more mature and easier to take care of...


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

Ya know I've notice this too and think it is awful sad. My cousin was all set to have natural birth and the doc told her that her baby was too big and she'd have to have a c-sec. and she went for the c-sec







he was only 9 lbs 1 oz


----------



## PinkSunfish (Oct 20, 2002)

That is shocking. We don't have that problem here in the UK because of the NHS. In fact our local hospital trust changed the rules this year so that you can go 12 days overdue rather than 10 before they want to induce you. They are very keen to lower the C-section rate (due to phenomenal cost as well as Mum/baby welfare) although the practical realities of doing that are more complex.

I was found to be having a big baby (9 llbs 1oz) and although I am quite short they were happy for me to go into labour naturally and have a natural birth. Unfortunately my stupid uterus didn't know how to do it's job properly (I never got past 4 cms) and ended up with a C-section but it was nothing to do with the size of my baby.

The maternity services in the US is really in a shocking state if this is the kind of route they are taking there.

Seems like a lot of the recommendations are all about the Dr's convenience (and pocket?) and little to do with what is best for Mum and baby.


----------



## saintmom (Aug 19, 2003)

Ds no 6 was 37 weeks 5 days and had a cry like a preemie.he came early and unexpectedly.I was only in labor a couple of hours.I can't imagine wanting a baby to come early like that







: I sure whish 20/20 or 60 min.would do a major expose` of u.s. obstetric practices and how they don't mesh with who recommendations.If mainstream mamma's saw something like that maybe they'd wake up and make more of an effort to educate themselves and question their docs


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Convenience and a failure to practice evidence-based care.


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

This really pisses me off. I am absolutely agast at so many ob/gyns cavalier attitude toward the possibility of a PREMATURE baby. WTF? As someone who spent 11 weeks in NICU I am flabbergasted as to why anyone would induce < 40 weeks without a darn good medical reason. Such a gamble. I am also stunned that they do not expalin the RISKS of induction/early delivery to the parents. Like it's no problem everythings fine and dandy. My sister just was induced at 41 weeks (no medical reason, ended up with a c/s) and the attitude was ho-hum and she wasn't even informed of the risks AT ALL. THAT is unethical. I just can't believe they not only don't inform... but they LIE! She was told their are no risks.







:



































:

It astounds me. I miss lots of things from home... but, this crap I don't miss and I am glad I don't have to deal with it. Switzerland is bloody mecca compared to the US and we aren't even so hot compared to other countries.

I'll shut up now. I can feel my blood pressure rising...

Olivia


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
The mothers and the babies pay the high price for this trend.
































I want to go around putting "Caution" signs on certain doctors' offices! (Not yours, doctorjen!







)

I just feel that there are a small number of medically warranted inductions, and a huge and growing number of unwarranted & infuriating ones! Why can't more doctors just leave well enough alone & trust the natural process of labor?! I just want to cry...

Also worth adding that the 'ability' of our bodies to birth 'large' babies is tied to our being free to labor/move/push etc as we intuitively need. It's probably true that many women will have difficulty pushing out any size baby on her back, numbed, feeling scared, etc.

There would need to be so many changes to create a peaceful, private, upright, emotionally safe, suportive (Clock free!) environment in hospitals - where most families currently chose to birth.

So much of this would need to change to make more of the full term births go well and discredit the notion of women not being able to birth a baby bigger than 7 pounds. Where's my :big-sigh smilie?

mamabutterfly


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

Wow. I had not even heard of this trend. Scary stuff.

I had an induced labor with ds at 38 because of preeclampsia, and I would certainly never choose to have another induction. Ds weighed 7 lbs, 1 oz, and I can't help but wonder if our breastfeeding problems would have happened had he been a bigger, more mature baby.

This baby and I have an understanding - she is going to stay inside and grow to be the biggest baby she can be! We'll make our "outside world" introductions as close to her due date as we can manage.


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

This happened to me too.

First with my twins I was told I needed an emergency c-section at 36.5 wks. I asked about the babies lungs, would they by developed? Doc said yes, no worries. Fast forward to reading my records in prep for son's birth. The doc wrote that she had warned me of danger of having babies with underdeveloped lungs, the possibility of a stay in NICU, etc. Um, no she didn't! Quite the opposite. There are many other reasons I know that the c-sec was done for convienience but it's OT.

Then I was seeing an OB for my son. He was very encouraging about VBAC, I have a great scar, etc. Over the next 5 months I would ask questions. He told me I would not be permitted to go past 38 weeks. At that point I would be induced. I told him induction was rather dangerous for a VBAC, right?
Needless to say, I changed providers to a wonderful midwife and had a lovely home waterbirth at almost 42 weeks. 8lbs. 14ozs.







No signs of being overdue.

My MIL is an RN and she says that without a doubt docs induce and or do c-secs to go on vac, make appts, watch football games. She says it happens all the time.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

There is a fairly large practice in my city that is routinely inducing women at 39 weeks.









It's all about perceived "risk" and complete management and control over the labors.

Why aren't women more outraged?

All this adds to the increase in stories where women say, *"I [or my baby] would have DIED if we had a homebirth!"*

Ugh.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:

my own OB told me he prefers to deliver babies at 36 or 37 weeks because then they aren't "too big" ~ because according to him, any babies closer to 40 weeks come out and are like "shoving a huge table through a small doorway."
Typical scare tactics, IMO
Doctors know their services are totally not needed for most pregnant/laboring women, so they have to plant doubts in our minds when it comes to trusting our bodies to do what they were designed to do. That, and most of them really do seem to believe we need them in order to give birth, that there is some sort of inherent flaw in human women's bodies that makes it impossible for us to give birth without their help.

Oh my, imagine what would happen if women actually started believing in their bodies to give birth without modern medical techniques!







:


----------



## sunshinegal (May 20, 2004)

Let me just say thanks for bringing up this topic- I have seen this trend for a long time and whenever I said anything to anyone, they would look at me like I had 2 heads. Most women these days are so afraid of their bodies and don't trust in their natural instincts that they seem to prefer a total stranger (or even not so total) to take control for them.

I don't understand how a baby can get "too big" for a mother that they need to induce. What is going to happen? Is the baby going to stay in there for a few years and set up camp or something? Maybe if they spent more time encouraging mom to have faith in her body and instincts or even try helping mom to deal with any deep seated issues about the birth, we wouldn't have this problem, and we might have a few more empowered moms.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I've actually heard providers tell women that babies gain a pound a week that last month. Can you imagine? Whoa!

Really, it's more like a quarter pound - and just how is two weeks going to make your baby unbirthable?

I get so annoyed by this. Thank goodness for MDC. I feel bad for many of the women at americanbaby.com or babycenter.com!


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I saw Penny Simkin give a wonderful talk on this, called "The Seduction of Induction". She painted OBs as people who prey on the fragile emotions of very pregnant moms. See, they see them all pregnancy long, always hoping for some kind of connection (all women want that, right?). Then, towards the end, kind Doc, who has never given the woman more than 8 minutes of his time says,
"Geez, I _really_ want to be at your birth! I'm going to be off call/ on vacation soon and I just don't wanna miss it. If we induce next week, then I can be there and you'll have the birth you want."

Now, if you've ever been pregnant, you know how vulnerable you can be at the end. And, of course all of the horrors of the "big" baby, etc.... are there too. UGH!

You can check out the power point presentation of this talk at her website
www.pennysimkin.com- interesting stuff.

Thank goodness there are enough women who have the sense to say no.... but I do shudder when I think about all of the women in my community who are succumbing to the OBs desire to put predictability in birth.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
my own OB told me he prefers to deliver babies at 36 or 37 weeks because then they aren't "too big" ~ because according to him, any babies closer to 40 weeks come out and are like "shoving a huge table through a small doorway."

Remember the old Monty Python movie with the charge on the castle? "RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!" Seriously, any OB who says this is an idiot.

There is a trend in OB that they believe that smaller babies are easier to deliver, mostly b/c it *is* harder to get a baby out (esp. a first time mom) that is a good size WITH AN EPIDURAL, propped on your back, legs in stirups. And since that is all most OB's see, they believe it to be reality.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
I've actually heard providers tell women that babies gain a pound a week that last month. Can you imagine? Whoa!

Yup, hear that one all the time.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I was put in the position of having to let them induce at 41 wks 6 days or leave the hospital AMA and be stuck w/ the bill I couldn't pay. DD was 7 lbs. 13 oz. It ended in a C-section because DD didn't respond well to the induced contrax. My gut told me she just wasn't quite ready.

In a similar situation in future, I will tell them to shove their pitocin and RUN AWAY. Money notwithstanding. Not every baby takes the same exact amount of time to gestate, just lik they don't all gain weight exactlly the same once they're born or learn to roll over on the same day, etc.


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Malama*
I saw Penny Simkin give a wonderful talk on this, called "The Seduction of Induction". She painted OBs as people who prey on the fragile emotions of very pregnant moms. See, they see them all pregnancy long, always hoping for some kind of connection (all women want that, right?). Then, towards the end, kind Doc, who has never given the woman more than 8 minutes of his time says,
"Geez, I _really_ want to be at your birth! I'm going to be off call/ on vacation soon and I just don't wanna miss it. If we induce next week, then I can be there and you'll have the birth you want."

Now, if you've ever been pregnant, you know how vulnerable you can be at the end. And, of course all of the horrors of the "big" baby, etc.... are there too. UGH!

You can check out the power point presentation of this talk at her website
www.pennysimkin.com- interesting stuff.

Thank goodness there are enough women who have the sense to say no.... but I do shudder when I think about all of the women in my community who are succumbing to the OBs desire to put predictability in birth.

I agree 100%. I think its also a matter of fragile exhausted emotional moms just wanting to see their long-awaited babies. If a doc offers you the option to pick a day- and you will have your baby- I know of very few women who would pass up that chance. Besides, they figure that the doc wouldn't offer to do anything that was unsafe.









I just wish that more women would chose to research this crap instead of investing all of their energy in picking out crib sheets and layettes!









Its not like there is no one who has written a freakin book about it! Sorry, but, WTEWYE is not the pregnancy/childbirth bible...kay?!?

This stuff makes me mad. I know that a good portion of the blame lies with the doctors, but if women were more educated it would be a heck of a lot harder for the doctors to victimize them!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

There is a very good reason why we have never discovered the fossilized remains of a woman pregnant with a 3-year-old child.

It's because even before pitocin and hospital births, no pregnancy EVER went on forever! That's why I don't understand women who say "I am not capable of going into labor on my own; I needed pit with all of my children." How can someone know they'll never go into labor? Have they tried waiting 40 weeks? What about 42 weeks? Maybe try waiting 48 weeks and see what happens.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
my own OB told me he prefers to deliver babies at 36 or 37 weeks because then they aren't "too big" ~ because according to him, any babies closer to 40 weeks come out and are like "shoving a huge table through a small doorway."

i was just reading through another forum for pregnant mamas (one that's a bit more mainstream) and nearly everyone there are talking about how their doctors are pushing them to have the babies, and they're all around 37 weeks!







a few are actually scheduled for induction at 38 weeks, simply because "it's time."







one woman's doctor told her that if she went to 40 weeks, she'll "need" a c-section, because "that's just too long to keep a baby in there."

is this some new obstetrical trend?

I guess it must be because on my mainstream birth board there were tons of women at 36-38 weeks getting induced for BS reasons (doctor fears baby getting "too big", tired of being pregnant, family coming in town, etc) and I simply don't understand it. One woman was *considering* an induction and asked why so many were being induced so I posted a list of the possible dangers or induction and got blasted for it...







: Apparently it's rude to try to educate people (yes, I was actually told that in so many words)

I understand being anxious to hold your baby, or being tired of being pregnant, but I've seen so many women inducing for what, IMO, seem like really selfish, stupid reasons and it just makes me really sad. And shame on the doctors who push to induce routinely... baby getting too big my arse, as you said, it've very uncommon for the body to grow something it can't birth. But most doctors (and women unfortunately) have no faith in the human body...

Maybe someone else knows why docs like to induce so early... but gosh 36 weeks isn't even full term...


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

My OB's with my son started pushing induction at 37 weeks. I was told that my son was going to be "at least 10 pounds!" I allowed an induction attempt at 41 weeks- it didn't take. Luckily my OB did it and he sent me home agianst hospital policy to aviod a c/section. We planned another induction attempt at 5am Tuesday (1st was at 5 am Sunday) my son was born at 1:11am Tuesday.

I avoided many of the things they wanted to do to me- have the staff dr break my water at 5 cm, epidural (they offerred this several times AFTER being told very firmly by myself, my OB, and everyone else involved with me to lay off.) I did end up with about 1/3 the recommended dose of Stadol- I started about 4 hours before my son was born, by that time I had been having pitocen contractions for close to 2 days and I was tired. My OB broke my water at 9cm and I pushed my son out shortly thereafter. I am so grateful that we both came through that with minimal trauma- I think it was horrible btu it could have been worse. My son was a whopping 7lb 6oz at birth- so much for "too big"

This time (I'm 34 weeks pg now) I went with a midwife. The whole experience has been more relaxing. I will not be on a time clock during my labor - her philosophy is that the baby will come when the baby is ready, not before. I wish I had stuck up for myself last time- I allowed my family to pressure me into doing what they were comfortable with.


----------



## starrynight (Jan 10, 2002)

This whole topic is scary and infuriating at the same time. I feel SO grateful to have access to awesome midwifery care, so I don't have to worry about some doctor telling me my baby has to be born early.

I have a friend who used an OB for both of her births and was told both times that her babies were getting "too big". The first one weighed 7lbs even (so huge!) the second weighed 7lbs 6 oz. He actually told her that her body was not capable of birthing anything larger and that an 8lb baby would require a c/s. He determined this by just looking at her, nothing scientific whatsoever. And she believes him completely! She thinks without him, she'd have been in big trouble. And this is an intelligent educated woman we are talking about here. So sad.... it's like some doctor's want their patients to literally believe they can't give birth without them. Is this an ego trip? I can't help but think this is some form of deep rooted misogyny. As in women are too defective to birth babies without the help of modern medicine. Yes, modern medicine is awesome when there is an emergency and truly needed, but this is the exception and not the rule!


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

This is despicable. I thought our "post dates" inductions (40weeks and 1day) [tongue in cheek] were pretty bad, but I can't believe that they are inducing earlier!!! I don't care if the baby is 12 pounds at 36-37 weeks...he/she is still not ready to come out! In this malpractice happy society, you would think that OB's would be scared to induce early for fear of being sued over a preterm baby! I have heard some of our more liberal providers say that truely there is no scientific evidence that inducing early will make the baby fit threw the pelvis..if its gonna fit, its gonna fit when its good and ready (and it usually does) In fact, probably the WORST shoulder dystocia I ever saw was born to a mom who was induced at 38 weeks for gestational diabetes. She had a wonderful anesthesia free labor, but those shoulders wouldn't budge for anything.


----------



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow - I hadn't even heard about this one. That's absurd - 36 weeks isn't even full term; their lungs might not even be developed yet. I do know of a few women who have been told they had to have inductions because the baby was "too big" - and they had 7 lb babies. Now personally I wouldn't want to be delivering an 11 or 12 lber, but that really doesn't happen very often (especially now that they can look for gestational diabetes). It's very much like taking the average timea woman was in labor and making it the maximum time they would allow a woman to labor (can't remember all the books I've read that one in) - in all their time in med school did they not learn about averages? Evidently they're taking the same path for size - 7 lbs is average so anything over that is just too big. Why, oh, why are we stuck with this medical system?


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

I know many OB providers are truly awful when it comes to pushing inductions, but believe me, there are plenty of pregnant mamas pushing, too (no pun intended.) It's to the point that I almost dread doing prenatal visits for some of my patients in the last month. I've heard every reason under the sun for why someone just has to be induced. Most recently, a woman pregnant with her 3rd child asked me to induce her at 36 weeks so she and her family could go to Disney World when she should be 38 weeks. I kid you not. I sat there with my mouth hanging open so long, she thought I was actually considering it.
I had one dad call me day and night, and eventually park himself and his wife in the hospital and refuse to leave. They needed the baby out NOW because he's a truck driver. (







)
I spend many of these last month visits warning about the dangers of induction, talking up how wonderful it is that baby is still cooking (at like the ripe old gestation of 37 weeks) and talking about how much easier natual labor is. I tell moms how induction with an unripe cervix means at least a 50% chance of cesarean. And moms still drive me nuts begging for induction. I must say "but you aren't even due for a week yet" several times a month!
I'm thinking about telling everybody they're due 2 weeks later than they actually are. I actually do suggest to moms that they tell their families that their "due date" is 2 weeks later than it actually is.
When I was pregnant with #3 my family doc explained apologetically when I was 41 weeks that due to hospital policy, he couldn't schedule an induction unless something was wrong until 42 weeks. I was thrilled not to have to argue about it. I had a beautiful delivery at 41 wks 2 days, with a lovely slow, gentle labor.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctorjen*
Most recently, a woman pregnant with her 3rd child asked me to induce her at 36 weeks so she and her family could go to Disney World when she should be 38 weeks. I kid you not. I sat there with my mouth hanging open so long, she thought I was actually considering it.
I had one dad call me day and night, and eventually park himself and his wife in the hospital and refuse to leave. They needed the baby out NOW because he's a truck driver. (







)

What is it with these selfish people? I read things like this on mainstream boards ALL THE TIME and it truly sickens me. It's bad enough that women just take whatever their doctors tell them for the indisputable truth and do absolutely no research (that's the doctor's job and the doctor would never do anything to harm them or their babies...) but to put their baby's (and their own) LIFE at risk for something so trivial is just mind boggling. I just don't get it. They're completely detatched from their bodies... pregnancy isn't something they experience, it's something that happens to them, they let other people let them know what's going on with their bodies when if they would just educate themselves they would know on their own!

I am reminded daily that we (MDC mamas) are the exception and not the rule, and it really saddens me. How can people be so out of touch and ignorant and selfish?

BTW, DrJen... it really is great to see a doctor who urges her patients to actually experience their bodies and take responsiblity for what happens to them throughout their care. Where can we find more docs like you?


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

From what I've heard from just about every pregnant woman I've run into lately, this seems to be the *thing* for all the OB's here, too. I swear, it's always the same - ask someone who looks like she's about ready when she's due, and she'll say "My due-date is 3 weeks from now, but the doctor wants to induce early because the baby is getting so big." And then you look in the newspaper, and not a single baby announcement has a weight over 8.5 lbs. Oh yeah, that's gigantic. Tell that to my friend who had her 13lb. baby at home without even tearing! :LOL A lot of doctors around here seem to be really quick to slap a "gestational diabetes" label on a mom, too. I know some mamas really do get GD, but can it really be as many as it seems? I know the glucose tolerance test can often be a load of crap.....but then, with OB's telling moms that soda & junk foods are A-ok (the oB I had when I was a teenager actually said that I could have a diet soda per day. A DIET aspartame-laden tooth-dissolving soda! PER DAY!), I guess that could be expected, eh?

I love it when people ask me if I had big babies, and I can say "Oh, not all that big - 9 1/2 lbs was my biggest." Their eyes bug out at the thought of a 9+ baby being "not that big". But the truth is, it's not. 12-13 lbs, maybe


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

OB's tell me about the pressure that they are under to induce pts. all the time. But I think it is a vicious cycle - when OB's by and large have convinced women that inductions are 'just another way to have a baby', it's no surprise that they turn around and say "well, if it's just another way to have a baby, then I want my baby NOW." Back before the advent of cervidil and other prostaglandin ripening agents, OB's took induction much more seriously. Now they feel that can bring just about anyone in and it has a reasonable chance of success. And once that is the case, the 'indication' for induction can be 'baby too big', 'baby too small', 'maternal discomfort', 'impending post-dates' [that one kills me - she isn't past her due date yet, but if we don't induce her, she MIGHT go past her due date], 'impending macrosomia' [again - not big yet, but it might get bigger], hell - "BABY IN UTERO", that is sufficient. And with it, the window for an 'acceptable' time to have a baby has gotten ridiculously small - the two weeks before your due date and that's about it.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

the comments about gestational diabetes reminded me of the conversation i had w/ my doctor about that too ~ it astounds me that a doctor can act like such an expert on nutrition + diabetes when it's not even their specialty, kwim?

i refused the "standard" gd screening, opting instead to monitor my blood glucose levels w/ a glucometer + test strips... every single result was great and consistent over a 4-week period, except one: i had drank a glass of green tea during my yoga practice one morning, and ended up with sky-high blood sugar (185 mg/dL).







so i did a little research and found out it was because of the caffeine. well i mentioned it to my OB and he insisted it absolutely was not the caffeine, but the 1/2 C of rice krispies i had for breakfast that morning... even though i had been eating rice krispies for breakfast *every* morning for weeks at that point and had not had one single result like the one i had after drinking the tea (normally 2 hr. after eating breakfast my blood sugar was 98-105 mg/dL). :LOL so i shrugged it off... although i am slightly curious if he made any notes in my chart about it.









i do wish more mamas out there would question their doctors. i totally agree with whoever said that this is just giving society more women who say "i couldn't have had a homebirth or i would DIED..."







:


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

Doctorjen, I agree. Many of my colleague's complain mostly of patients demanding inductions at early times. I must say that most of the BS inductions are PATIENT presurred, and the OB's just can't stand listening to them anymore. I think that they go against their better judgement because they weigh their options, think the baby is close enough to term, and they can end their own misery. UNFORTUNATELY... if this practice was not allowed, then women would not even ask for it, because they wouldn't even know it was possible. I can't even tell you how many times I have had an induction like that, and then as soon as those aweful pit contractions hit, the moma is saying"oh get me outta here, I don't want to do this anymore'.. I keep my sweet consoling voice on, but gently say.. 'honey, YOU asked for this" and "you can't have your epidural 'till your 5cm!" (just kidding)

About OB's not being experts on GDM (gestational diabetes)... doctors (at least most) are not stupid. They all have very well rounded educations including diabetes. They don't just go to obstetrics school and skip everything else. Unfortunately, what your are describing is the doctor lacking one basic function....listening. You obviously know what YOU are talking about, and he was not taking the time to listen to you. True, they don't deal with diabetics everyday, but they do know what they are talking about. However, diabetes not being their specialty... here all GDM moms are referred immediately to a Diabetic clinic, that involves glucose monitoring, nutrition, exercize. They are followed by a VERY awesome woman doctor, that KNOWS what she is talking about! I wish you all had the same system.


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

Why are you with a practice that says that if you don't agree with it? Are they your only option? I'm not trying to stir up anything, but aren't you worried that he'll do the same to you?

I live in a small town where there is one hospital and two ob practices to choose from. They are the same way- wanting to induce at 39-39 weeks. And i've seen it end in failed inductions ending in c-sections several times.







The last one i saw the reason of big baby was given- the baby's weight 7 lbs 1 ounce.


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2six*
And once that is the case, the 'indication' for induction can be 'baby too big', 'baby too small', 'maternal discomfort', 'impending post-dates' [that one kills me - she isn't past her due date yet, but if we don't induce her, she MIGHT go past her due date], 'impending macrosomia' [again - not big yet, but it might get bigger], hell - "BABY IN UTERO", that is sufficient.

:LOL "baby in utero" as indication for induction. love it!


----------



## Teresa (Jan 25, 2002)

There seems to be a huge 'big baby' trend here, too.
I know someone who had an elective surgical delivery because her OB told her the baby could be as big as 11+ pounds.
A day or two before the surgery they tried induction and. . . she slept through some of it.
Obviously not time, right, but no. . . took the baby a few days later!
And she was allegedly 9 lbs. some ozs., but it took her more than a month to regain her 'birth' weight and they 'had to' supplement with formula.
I suspect that the birth weight was exaggerated and didn't say so but suggested instead that they use the baby's first pediatrician's-office weight instead.

'Big Babies' is the most common reason I hear lately for going the surgical route. When I say, ''Oh! What was his head circumference?" I get a strange look, but all my doula/homebirth/midwife friends say the same thing--it's the 'big-head' babies that are hardest to push. Two friends have said that their heaviest babies--both 10 1/2 lbs.--were the easiest labors!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *obnurse*
Doctorjen, I agree. Many of my colleague's complain mostly of patients demanding inductions at early times. I must say that most of the BS inductions are PATIENT presurred, and the OB's just can't stand listening to them anymore. I think that they go against their better judgement because they weigh their options, think the baby is close enough to term, and they can end their own misery.

I'm a hospital based RN in L&D (and we have close to 200 OB's on staff) and while I agree that there is pressure from pts. to induce, most of the OB"s themself believe that it is better to have a baby earlier rather than later. Hardly any are comfortable with going more than a few days past a due date and CERTAINLY not until 42 weeks. Which is STILL how ACOG defines 'post-dates' to this day. Considering the fact that the average length of pregnancy for a first time mom is 8 days past her due date, it's not hard to figure out that you are going to have induce a lot of women if you only 'let' them go a a day or two past their due date. Add to that the incredible fear of most OB's of a 'big baby with stuck shoulder' and that the 'baby will get too bit and you'll wind up with a c/sec'. I am not buying it that it is just pts. *demanding* to be induced. Like you said - if OB's would refuse (which until not so many years ago they did) this would not be an option.

Just as an aside - an OB heard me talking the other day about the fact that I had gone to 41 and 42 weeks with most of my pregnancies and he said "why did you do that?!?!?! You are an OB nurse. You should have known better! You should have gone in at 38 weeks for your induction!" Right.


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

I did not mean to imply that women demanding induction is the whole problem. I think it is definitely a symptom of how we view childbirth in the US. As a pp mentioned, if docs push that induction as just another way to have a baby, women say "Then I want my baby now." We have a responsibility as providers to give out good information. I find most women change their minds about induction when I explain that with an unripe cervix they are looking at a 50% chance of c-section, or 24-48 hours of attempting induction. I explain that chances that we are wrong about their due dates and that baby could have difficulty breathing, and that even very healthy 38 week babies often have trouble learning to eat.
Unfortunately, it's kind of like breastfeeding in the US. (Well, I was formula fed and I'm just fine kind of thing.) Moms are always telling me about their first baby that was induced at 38 weeks and was just fine, or their sister's kid who would have died if it went to term, yadda, yadda, yadda.
I start at the very first prenatal visit by telling moms not to think of having a due date, but a due half-a-month, and that first time moms should just plan on having their babies about a week late.
I'm not unsympathetic, really. I've experienced that this-pregnancy-will-go-on-forever feeling myself, but I try to encourage moms to think that their natural labor will be so much easier than if we try to force the babe out before both mom and babe are ready.
It's much harder to argue with the moms who are already asking at the first prenatal when they can have their epidural!
Anyway, I don't think the poor docs are just unfortune victims here. I think the responsibility absolutely lies with modern medicine, just the whole thing frustrates the heck out of me, often!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2six*

Just as an aside - an OB heard me talking the other day about the fact that I had gone to 41 and 42 weeks with most of my pregnancies and he said "why did you do that?!?!?! You are an OB nurse. You should have known better! You should have gone in at 38 weeks for your induction!" Right.











What exactly do doctors with this mindset think women did before induction was a medical normality? How do they justify the risks of induction versus the "risks" of going past 38 weeks (gee, darn better not let that baby get to term... rawr)?


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

When a patient is pushing for an induction, a doctor can say no. When it's the doctor who is pushing for it, the patient can't often say no without being threatened with their baby's death or being discharged as a patient.

It's like doctors are trying to portray themselves as the victims here. "Well, she asked for it, so I had to do it, even though I thought it was a bad idea!"


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

It saddens and angers me to hear that they are pushing it up earlier and earlier. Many 36 weekers are not ready at all! That is not even considered full term. I had my first at 37 weeks (naturally, I just went into labor) and had a heck of a time getting bfing started and had a really sleepy baby on my hands. With my 39 weeker, it was like night and day. He was so alert and ready. Later is better, imo. Babies come when they are ready, and the vast majority of women can birth a 40-42 weeker.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I read something here from a member whose baby was born at 43 weeks and weighed 6 lbs. Can you imagine what might have happened if she had been induced at 38-40 weeks?!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:

I read something here from a member whose baby was born at 43 weeks and weighed 6 lbs. Can you imagine what might have happened if she had been induced at 38-40 weeks?!










one of my sisters just had a baby ~ she who is used to naturally birthing 9+ lb babies ~ and her doctor pushed her and pushed her for induction. finally on her due date ~ right at 40 weeks ~ she consented because she was so tired of being pregnant and her dr made it sound so easy. her baby was a scrawny 8 lb baby... i don't mean that 8 lb is small for a baby but this baby was tall, and would obviously have fleshed out a bit if she had been allowed to come on her own, kwim? and she had a weak little cry like a preemie and had to spend days in the NICU.









it just sucks that women are allowing this, and that doctors are allowing this.

** thanks to everyone here for the insights + discussion.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

FWIW, a midwife here recently told me that there was some sort of national OB conference in Fl recently where theywere instructed on ways to lower the malpractice suits and insurance. Supposedly, women statisticly don't sue as often after a section where they NEVER labored. So the idea is to have women OPT for a c section before any problems arise in the last weeks be it pre-e, shoulder dystocia ect... I'm not sure of this info, but im not suprised by it either.


----------



## Snowbaby (Nov 23, 2003)

Wow, it's so good to read this thread. I will be 36 weeks on friday and am diagnosed with GD - so I KNOW that the whole induction thing is coming and am so dreading fighting that fight because, like many of you have mentioned, they really push the fear factor. The good news is that I'm with a joint OB/MW practice and I the midwives have so far been very good. Hopefully, I'll be able to trust them to advice me the right way.


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't get it either. Its as if OBs are not looking at their own studies and recommendations. But alas, they can "afford" to do it b/c if induction doesn't work they can always cut for the ubiquitous failure to progress. (Ya think?)

My ds came all on his own at 39 weeks. He was small (6 lbs. 15 oz., 19.5"), sleepy, lethargic, and we struggled greatly w/bfing. I wish he would've cooked longer as I think his being early contributed to him also being somewhat high needs. Dh & I were both allegedly laid back babies and we were both 40+ weekers. I really don't know why anyone would voluntarily and willingly chose to do this to herself and her baby.

Actually, now that I think about it, it probably has a lot to do w/what I see as a major problem in the US as a whole -- no one wants to take responsibility for their own actions and decisions. This includes educating oneself about said actions and decisions. Its much easier to just foist responsibility elsewhere.


----------



## Jennifer H (Jan 19, 2003)

When I had a stubborn placenta with my second pregnancy (didn't move to marginal previa until around 35 weeks), I had read that often with PP a c-sec is scheduled at around 37 weeks to lower the chance of mom going into labor and bleeding. When I asked my doctor about it she sat open mouthed and said NEVER before 39 weeks for planned c-sections or inductions because the risk of being off on dates also risks accidently delivering a preemie.

My best friend has had two 39 week inductions because her doctor insists that "all tall, caucasian women (she is 6'1") have too narrow a pelvis to deliver a full-term baby. If you were Asian I wouldn't worry a bit. All my Asian moms deliver easily." The doctor is a well known TV and newspaper doc in the area and her theory is that big women have a lot of room for the baby to grow during pregnancy, but their pelvis isn't big. My friend bought it hook, line and sinker, despite the fact that she had had an easy, 40 week birth with her first baby (who was almost 10 pounds).

My babies were fully cooked. I hope this one is the same way!


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

I did not mean to imply that all these inductions are the patients fault. I was mearly stating what alot of the OB's SAY the patients are saying. Also, many of the PATIENTS will tell me that they are the ones pressuring to be induced. I did state in my post (I think) that the OB's are the one's with the knowledge, and should be refusing these requests!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry's_Mamma*

Actually, now that I think about it, it probably has a lot to do w/what I see as a major problem in the US as a whole -- no one wants to take responsibility for their own actions and decisions. This includes educating oneself about said actions and decisions. Its much easier to just foist responsibility elsewhere.










That's exactly it and it's frickin sad.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

about the responsibility issue: when i spoke w/ my OB today and told him i wouldn't be coming in for any more appointments, and i'm planning a homebirth, he said...

"you do realize you're now accepting full responsibility for the health and well-being of your fetus?"

uhhhhh yeah, i thought that's what i was doing my whole pregnancy.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
about the responsibility issue: when i spoke w/ my OB today and told him i wouldn't be coming in for any more appointments, and i'm planning a homebirth, he said...

"you do realize you're now accepting full responsibility for the health and well-being of your fetus?"

I'm sorry but....







: Aren't we supposed to be fully responsible for our children to begin with??? Jeez... LOL One of the OB's at the practice I'm seeing for backup asked (weakly) if there was any way she could talk me into having a hospital birth, saying they would "love to have you" and would try to accomodate our wishes as much as possible. I just giggled and politely turned her down.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

That's so funny when docs think their hospital is just like home. :LOL As if pretty pictures on the walls and nice bedspreads are the reason we want homebirths!


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctorjen*
Most recently, a woman pregnant with her 3rd child asked me to induce her at 36 weeks so she and her family could go to Disney World when she should be 38 weeks. I kid you not. I sat there with my mouth hanging open so long, she thought I was actually considering it.

Hmmm.... let's see...weeks in the NICU and miss my trip to DisneyWorld...or postpone my trip...or drag a newborn preemie around a extemely crowded germfest.







Decisions, decisions.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

"One of the OB's at the practice I'm seeing for backup asked (weakly) if there was any way she could talk me into having a hospital birth, saying they would "love to have you" and would try to accomodate our wishes as much as possible. I just giggled and politely turned her down."

I had that happen, but I'm sorry to say that I actually took the CNM that said it up on the offer. It was my "grand experiment" to see if the outcome would change at all after having 2 homebirthed babies end up in NICU - one never making it back out (he lived 5 hours) and the other staying a week. And what did I get? Another week-long stay in the NICU......for reasons that the CNM told me if she had attended me at home would have been no cause for concern. Lovely experiment......taught me to stay the hell away from the freakin' hospital!


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
I read something here from a member whose baby was born at 43 weeks and weighed 6 lbs. Can you imagine what might have happened if she had been induced at 38-40 weeks?!

My first baby was born at 42 weeks and he weighed 5 lb 10 oz. I cant IMAGINE if my poor baby was induced at 38 weeks, he would have been puny!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:

As if pretty pictures on the walls and nice bedspreads are the reason we want homebirths!
:LOL

go for the sterile instruments, stay for the pretty pictures!

eta ~ i hadn't really seriously thought about the mentality that is behind those "home-like hospital birthing rooms" until you brought it up... but it really is funny, isn't it? thinking that a woman will feel just as relaxed and comfy in a nicely decorated hospital room with a couple extra chairs as she does in her own home...









the only way they'd get me to _choose_ hospital birth at this point (obviously assuming nothing goes wrong and i'm just making the choice because hey, _everyone_ goes to a hospital to give birth...) is if they could offer me a jacuzzi tub, lots and lots of candles, and the privacy to have sex if i want it during labor.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
uhhhhh yeah, i thought that's what i was doing my whole pregnancy.









WORD! Word. 1000x word!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Klothos - My hospital had a jacuzzi. The jets were really wimpy, the water didn't get hot enough and it wasn't very deep. I'm pretty sure they don't allow candles. They did give dh and I a private recovery room, so I suppose we could have had sex if I had been in any condition to do so!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

that's kind of what i was getting at (i haven't been to a hospital yet that allows candles or has a "real" jacuzzi tub)...

and i would NEVER be comfortable enough in a hospital to have sex! (so what does that say about birth?)


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

from another board i go to ~

_I went to my 37 week appointment yesterday and my doctor mentioned that he was going to "try to speed up labor naturally" so when he checked me to see if I was dialating/effacing he started stretching my cervix and stripping membranes without giving me any warning. ... He also mentioned that he thinks I should try to do the castor oil thing_










why are women allowing this??


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
from another board i go to ~

_my doctor mentioned that he was going to "try to speed up labor naturally" so when he checked me to see if I was dialating/effacing he started stretching my cervix and stripping membranes without giving me any warning. .._


Right. Because someone poking and prodding your cervix is completely natural! This is *exactly* why I don't allow my OB to do any internals, aside from obvious privacy and risk of infection reasons. I've read of far too many doctors stripping membranes without even telling the mother what they're doing, the women don't even know whats going on a lot of the time. If they would just ask exactly what the doctor will be doing during an internal they might be able to have a little more control, but heaven knows when I've questioned the reason for internals I've offended a couple nurses... And heaven forbid you offend a doctor







:

I think a lot of women simply don't know that they can question their doctor's judgement or decisions. _Doctors went to school for this, so they must know more about my body than I do, and who am I to question them?_ That type of thing.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i'm so mad right now.

i went back to the forum (i had replied to that with sheer astonishment that this poor woman isn't even at 40 weeks yet, and her doctor never even explained to her the risks of early induction)... and there are people saying that there ARE NO RISKS. one woman said, "in fact I even asked my doctor about babies coming early. He said that new studies show that a baby born between weeks 37 and 39 do better than babies born between weeks 40 and 42."

ARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH

:: scream ::















:









i should just stop going there. all it ever does is piss me off and make me want to cry.

Quote:

Doctors went to school for this, so they must know more about my body than I do, and who am I to question them?
i think that's exactly the problem.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:

"in fact I even asked my doctor about babies coming early. He said that new studies show that a baby born between weeks 37 and 39 do better than babies born between weeks 40 and 42."
And, of course, they don't even ask to see these studies. So any doctor can claim something he does is supported by a "study" and he knows no one will ask questions. "Oh! A study was done! That's like, scientific, right?"

A study was once done showing that it was actually _cancer_ that caused _smoking._ Studies can prove anything we want.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
i'm so mad right now.

i went back to the forum (i had replied to that with sheer astonishment that this poor woman isn't even at 40 weeks yet, and her doctor never even explained to her the risks of early induction)... and there are people saying that there ARE NO RISKS. one woman said, "in fact I even asked my doctor about babies coming early. He said that new studies show that a baby born between weeks 37 and 39 do better than babies born between weeks 40 and 42."

i should just stop going there. all it ever does is piss me off and make me want to cry.


You sound exactly like me everytime I check out my birth board at BabyCenter







DF is always asking why I even bother reading their posts since they always make me upset. I ask myself the same thing at times, but I guess I'm hoping to be able to educate at least ONE woman...

The women on mainstream boards are so maddeningly ignorant...it's just really really sad...


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

i was 10 days early. i labored at home for 12 hours on my own before i called my midwife to meet us at the hospital. well she was out of town!! i was at 10cm and ready to start pushing. i pushed for 3 hours before her fill in dr. came in telling me i was going to have to have a c/s if things didnt speedup.
i heard her around the corner telling a nurse she had a pampered chef party to go to in 2 hours!!!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

This quote says it all:

"The plural of anecdote is not data."

Doctor's studies are sometimes pulled out of their







:


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangemustang*
i pushed for 3 hours before her fill in dr. came in telling me i was going to have to have a c/s if things didnt speedup.
i heard her around the corner telling a nurse she had a pampered chef party to go to in 2 hours!!!
































Even though it *really* doesn't surprise me, that REALLY pisses me off! Argh!


----------



## magemom (Mar 5, 2002)

FWIW, I had an 11 pound 4 ounce baby boy 27 months ago. 5 hours of labor, 3 pushes posterior... easiest delivery ever. Why do I think so? My doc was totally cool about leaving me alone. No drugs, no IVs, no induction.
She did sugegst later I migth want to think about natural induction methods next time and the nurse said if she realized how big my baby was would have pushed for pain meds.
He was born a day earlier than I expected him, 5 days later than my "due" date that was negotiated. Scan said 1st, I said minimum for sex was this day so we compromised on the 12th.
I am rock solid on my dates this time and my due date is one day off from my calculations. We shall see how this works.
I am hoping for less than 13 pounds though.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Does anyone know what the pediatricians, especially neonatologists, think of the trend to induce/deliver before 40 weeks? I know that they do not have primary responsiblity for the baby before birth. But surely they can't be happy with all these preterm (is that the correct word?) babies they are treating. Or am I naive?


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

what a good question, Kari_mom!


----------



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

It's ironic that this is being discussed right now. I just got a message from a friend I haven't seen in ages - we write every once in a while. I knew his wife was pregnant and had asked how she was doing, this is what I got back today

Quote:

_We're 38 weeks, she's really miserable. Achy, can't sleep, wants her doctor to induce to get it over with, but our doctor wont do it. We're full term ,so it could happen any time, or we could have another 2 - 3 weeks to go._
On the one hand, good for her Dr. On the other I notice that at 38 weeks with their first they think 3 weeks is the longest they can go. Evidently another Dr who won't let them go past 41 weeks. Better than 38, but still . . .

(oh and I got another, "When are you do? Your huge!" today. I'm 21 weeks.







Gotta tell you, I think that contribute at least a little. Everyone just gets so darn big when they're pregnant - that can't be natural







)


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Yep - this early-induction thing is S.O.P. around here. Nobody (and I mean _nobody_ ) in the big suburban practices goes past 39 weeks. All scheduled inductions at 39 weeks with quick transfer to C/S for failure to progress. Such BS. This is primarily so "mom can have baby on Dr's day on call" and to avoid weekends, evenings and holidays. (And of course their golf games) uke Actually, my OB/GYN rotation in one of these practices was the beginning of my desire to homebirth/UC & my coming to these boards! So there's a small silver lining (very very small).

About the peds - no, they really don't like the early inductions. My mother's a small-town ped, and is forever dealing with the local OB & his early c/s or inductions at 36/37 wks (and sometimes _oops_ the dates are wrong! so it's really a 34/35 weeker!). She's definitely not impressed & would really prefer the kids to come in the 39-41 wk range, although she's much less crunchy than I am about things and does believe in induction for <2 weeks post-dates.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I guess people should ask their prospective docs if they play golf.








T
What is a "pampered chef"?


----------



## Kiki Runs (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magemom*
FWIW, I had an 11 pound 4 ounce baby boy 27 months ago. 5 hours of labor, 3 pushes posterior... easiest delivery ever. Why do I think so? My doc was totally cool about leaving me alone. No drugs, no IVs, no induction.
She did sugegst later I migth want to think about natural induction methods next time and the nurse said if she realized how big my baby was would have pushed for pain meds.

First, yay for you (and your doc)!! But WHY would you "think about natural induction methods" when you had NO problems? What am I missing? Just to avoid another "big" baby? Maybe you just grow big babies, and clearly your body can birth them....if it ain't broke, don't fix it, doc!!

Oh, and to the nurse: Is the mother incapable of requesting/determining if she needs meds??!?! She would have pushed for pain meds - NOT her call!!!!

Aaaargh....that's just one of my hot buttons. How presumptious of the nurse to think SHE knows better than YOU if you "need" pain meds!

Oh, and Klothos -- the only way *I* would choose to birth in a hospital was if the door to my room locked from the inside!

Kinsey


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
I guess people should ask their prospective docs if they play golf.








T
What is a "pampered chef"?

A company that does in-home sales parties, they sell some pretty neat kitchen gadgets.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
.......I had that happen, but I'm sorry to say that I actually took the CNM that said it up on the offer. It was my "grand experiment" to see if the outcome would change at all after having 2 homebirthed babies end up in NICU - one never making it back out (he lived 5 hours) and the other staying a week. And what did I get? Another week-long stay in the NICU......for reasons that the CNM told me if she had attended me at home would have been no cause for concern. Lovely experiment......taught me to stay the hell away from the freakin' hospital!









T
This is very interesting. My son was rushed to the NICU after a hosital birth, and I do feel they jumped the gun. I mean, all they did was observe him for 4 days and load him up on antibiotics that he didn't need that contributed to many health problems.........but, I'm not bitter or anything









Anyway, could you expand on what was "wrong" with your last child and why there would have been no cause for concern at home.

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## Messy Nessie (Apr 13, 2004)

This trend is frightening... I was the victim of it when my DD came into the world barely past 37 weeks. I was contracting regularly and was 4 cm and 90% when they told me that they would have to AROM because my labor wasn't progressing "fast enough". Sadly, I was not educated about this and my poor DD was born only 4 hours later. I am certain that her severe jaundice, feeding problems, awful reflux and ever lasting colic were at least partically caused by this abrupt eviction.

I have seen on mainstream boards this cavelier attitude of "being tired of being pregnant" leading to early inductions and it disgusts me.

The next time we will only be seeing an OB, if a MW determines me to be high risk again (I had PIH with my DD) and will be working with an experienced doula to ensure that we are not subjected to these dangerous medical decisions. We are hoping for an assisted homebirth next time to avoid all the nonsense all together.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messy Nessie*
I have seen on mainstream boards this cavelier attitude of "being tired of being pregnant" leading to early inductions and it disgusts me.

I see it on other boards all the time as well, and to me it just seems so incredibly selfish. I understand being tired of being pregnant, I honestly do (tomorrow is my due date and no sign of popping lol) but ya know what? Tough. _You (general "you", not specific) wanted to have children (whether planned or not, since obviously there are other options available...like abortion and adoption) so you need to do what is best for the CHILD, and many times that means putting your own needs and wants aside. You're not 8 years old playing house, you don't get to pick and choose when you're the mommy. You're tired of being pregnant, but ya know what? If your baby wasn't ready to leave the womb, I'm sure you'd get tired of the NICU really fast._

Can ya tell I've been going over that rant in my head for a while? I would love to post that to the next woman on a mainstream board that says she's being induced because she's tired of being pregnant. My other favorite line is "I want my body back" (they apply this to the early breast-weaning of their babies too). Yep, I miss being able to bend over to tie my own shoes, but for the love of Pete, enjoy being pregnant while you can! Each pregnancy is a once in a lifetime experience and they look on it as a burden and it's just sad.

This is really upsetting to me, especially right now, knowing my pregnancy is almost over (and being asked repeatedly when I'm going to have the baby when it could be another 4 weeks!), reading sooooo many birth stories starting with inductions and ending is c-sections, getting blasted for trying to educate women on the risks of induction and just knowing that for every educated mother-to-be there are at least 10 more who outright refuse to educate themselves (let alone those who don't have the resources or those who don't know they're uneducated).

Hmm... I think I'm a little hormonal tonight...


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Quote:

Anyway, could you expand on what was "wrong" with your last child and why there would have been no cause for concern at home.
Sure, Amy - She started out with "funny breathing" (CNM's words)....yeah, no kidding, they chopped the cord before she got going! So they took her to NICU, where they put her in a oxygen/vapor hood, and then took blood for a test. It came back with an elevated leucocyte count (which I believe had something to do with the prophylactic IV antibiotics we tried), so they started her on antibiotics. Her leuc count didn't go down, even with the abx, until I nursed her for the first time, when they finally "allowed" me to the next day.

This told me:
1) Her cord should not have been cut
2) She should not have been vigorously suctioned (I think that contributed to the funny breathing as well - she may have shock-aspirated some mucus)
3) She should have been breastfed ASAP, or at least spent more time on my chest so my breathing could help regulate hers
4) We should have stayed home.


----------



## Kai (Jun 12, 2004)

My dd was born at 36.5 weeks. Sadly, at the time I wasn't nearly as educated on things as I am now. I tried every natural induction method I was told. Eating pineapple, rasberry leaf tea, blue & black cohosh, evening primrose oil, even castor oil. If I was told it would help labor to start, I tried it. Andy was born at only 5lbs 12oz. She didn't know how to suck yet, so I had to pump and bottle feed for weeks, all the while, continually offering the breast and trying to teach her. She had colic, and reflux. I couldn't get her to sleep for anything. All in all, she was a very high needs baby.
(Although, really, what baby isn't high needs. Can't do it for themselves afterall.







)

I'm convinced that all of Andy's problems are a result of her being born early. Majel was almost at the 43 week mark when he decided to come into the world, at home I might add. He was born weighing 9lbs 4oz, and he never had the problems that Andy had. Now granted all of this could simply be that he is a different child, but I like to think there is more to it than that.


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

The flip side to this is people's horrified reactions when I mention that ds was born at 42 weeks and weighed 8lbs. 14ozs. (which I don't think is that big).
They can't seem to understand why I would wait til he was ready instead of getting induced.
My MIL kept telling me about the horrors of overdue babies during the last 2 weeks (she's an RN).


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:

Oh, and Klothos -- the only way *I* would choose to birth in a hospital was if the door to my room locked from the inside!








i can't believe i forgot that too!









Quote:

I see it on other boards all the time as well, and to me it just seems so incredibly selfish. I understand being tired of being pregnant, I honestly do (tomorrow is my due date and no sign of popping lol) but ya know what? Tough. You (general "you", not specific) wanted to have children (whether planned or not, since obviously there are other options available...like abortion and adoption) so you need to do what is best for the CHILD, and many times that means putting your own needs and wants aside. You're not 8 years old playing house, you don't get to pick and choose when you're the mommy. You're tired of being pregnant, but ya know what? If your baby wasn't ready to leave the womb, I'm sure you'd get tired of the NICU really fast.


----------



## Messy Nessie (Apr 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3 little birds*
My MIL kept telling me about the horrors of overdue babies during the last 2 weeks (she's an RN).

What is with this? The PA at my OBs office did the same thing. Scared me silly because my brother and I came nearly a month "late" and were huge babies 10+ lbs. I was nervous about having a large baby and the PA told me that they wouldn't "let me" go past 40 weeks 2 days to avoid that possibility.

Kai- I did the same thing. Because of what the PA told me, I was pertified of going "overdue" and did everything I could to induce labor naturally. Unfortunately it worked too well and my DD had a lot of the same issues as yours. I carried a lot of guilt and still do to some extent. I try to soothe the guilt by telling myself that I know better now and I will do better next time. And I harbor a lot of anger towards the physicians and nurses around me for making me so afraid of something natural. I feel duped, yk...


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I was induced with DS at 38w 2d because he was supposedly SO HUGE. Mmm hmm. I was not dilated at all, so you can imagine the cascade of interventions.

Cytotec
Pitocin
Epidural
Constant monitoring, flat on my back
failure to progress after 33 hrs
c-section
wet lungs due to c/s
NICU
breastfeeding failure
PPD

It is horrifying to me that I didnt know this would happen, but I blindly trusted my doctor. I will NEVER let this happen again. But FTM's and moms who have had inductions go ok dont want to hear it.

Oh, how big was my giant child? 7 pounds 12 ounces. And posterior too, which they didnt mention till he was born. Gee ya think that might've had anything to do with my FTP? Thanks for telling me so we could tryo something to help him turn! GRRRRRRR

editing to add- that having a baby in the NICU is *horrible* and my son wasnt even in any sort of incubator. He was just in a bassinet and had an IV of antibiotics. The separation from him was so depressing and crushing that I still to this day cannot think about it without crying. I dont know if I will ever get over it. And yet people risk it everyday with these stupid inductions.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i'm 38 weeks, 2 days today! i can't imagine being induced right now for any reason.

even though most days i'm hot and uncomfortable (and have to pee all the time)... i'd much rather wait a few more weeks until this little sprite is ready to come than try to force her out before she's ready. as i told my SO a couple of days ago ~ ovens don't toss the muffins out before they're done cooking, yk? or... you wouldn't take a batch of muffins out of the oven just because they *look* nice... you take them out when they're all done inside.

i'm so sorry to hear about your experience.














s


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:

In this malpractice happy society, you would think that OB's would be scared to induce early for fear of being sued over a preterm baby!
As an obnurse, you probably already know that as long as inducing labor before forty weeks or term is the standard of care in the medical community with the full blessing of ACOG and the insurance companies, there is no real fear of being sued over the birtha and expensive care of a preemie.

I would think that the insurance companies would not allow this policy as care in those NICU's is very expensive, and they often pick up the tab for it.

Then again, no one is asking little old me for my two cents worth, so oh well!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
That's so funny when docs think their hospital is just like home. :LOL As if pretty pictures on the walls and nice bedspreads are the reason we want homebirths!

In one of his books, Dr. Robert Mendelsohn put forth a scenario in which the lighting suddenly changes, wallpaper rolls off the walls, the pictures disappear, the nice homey furniture morphs into hospital paraphenalia, and the bed in the ABC* or L&D room rises and breaks in half into a delivery table or operating table so the doctor can deliver his raison d'etre, the Caesarean Section.

I always like the home court advantage. Any athlete will tell you that it is a true advantage to their performance. Why would a pregnant woman be any different?

Just ask the Detroit Pistons!!

*ABC - alternative birthing center.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:

... "in fact I even asked my doctor about babies coming early. He said that new studies show that a baby born between weeks 37 and 39 do better than babies born between weeks 40 and 42."...
Un-freaking-believeable! Truly, unbelieveable! Did this woman ever think to ask for the study/studies in which this was proven? And if there was a study or studies to prove this "factoid", who paid for the study to be done? Over how long a period of time was this study done? What/where was it done? Who was included in the study?

How arrogant of ob's to think they can improve on nature.

Quote:

i think that's exactly the problem.
Thank you klothos


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Alittle







T, but germaine to the discussion at hand...

As an elementary school teacher, it is my obligation to warn all of you mothers and mothers to be that if you want your child to be a candidate for special educational services in the public schools one of the questions you are asked is at the time you enroll your child in school is -

Quote:

"Was your child born prematurely or before term?"
Therefore if you are foolish enough to allow some obstetrican to induce labor before forty weeks, your child will never be considered to be a candidate for the "Gifted" or "Enrichment Program" since educational psychologists are trained in the educational departments of universities to believe that a child born before term can NEVER be considered for the "Gifted" or "Enrichment Program".

However, if your child is behind in his studies and is a candidate for an IEP or Resource in the public schools, this is one of the questions that you WILL BE ASKED and it is a major consideration as far as the educational experts are concerned!

Where will that obstetrician be who coerced you into being induced at 37 weeks? There will be a new and improved obstetrical trend in five to ten years from now, after they have damaged your child.

You are going to live with the decision and the child for a long time after your baby is born!

A further side note: doctors are actually technically liable for the damage they do to your child until they are eighteen, if the damage can unequivocally be proven to be the doctor's sole responsibility. This is very difficult to do, as you can imagine, but it is true.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

applejuice, please cite your source.

my SIL was born prematurely (at 34 weeks) and is currently enrolled in all of the honors / gifted programs at her elementary school.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

One of the OB's where I work did a repete c/sec on a woman at 36 +some change days (he was going out of town). The baby had immature lungs (it *does* happen occassionally even in the 9th month), wound up intubated, has mild CP and the OB got sued - and lost to the tune of a few million. Part of the problem was that he had assured the parents that there was no risk in doing the c/sec a bit early. Do you think *that* was worth it?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I am glad your SIL is beating the system. I am sure she is very intelligent and deserves to be in those classes and is doing well. That is not my point.

My sources:

Every class I have had in educational psychology and my special education class. Prematurity is repeatedly cited as an impediment to intellectual, academic, and scholastic excellence and advancement. I am in CA, so maybe this is only CA, but I have worked in MA and in England, and got the impression the administrations think the same.

I have only done IEP's in CA. I am limited in that facet. I know for a fact that with the nurse, school psychologist, school speech therapists, teacher, resource specialist, principal present with the parent that their POV will guide the outcome of the meeting.

As a parent, I know that the public school system asks if the child is premature on the physical done when the child enters school and the landmark events are asked for at that time also.

I do not agree with this thinking at all. I just want to point out that deliberately inducing an entire generation of children is wrong no matter what an ob says.

Besides, I was a preemie myself, born at home four pounds twelve ounces, and I have done quite well myself. If I was born in a hospital in the early 1950s, there is a small chance I would be blind today because of the routines that were employed in the newborn nurseries at that time with oxygen being used in on the preemies. DES was prescribed for my mom also, but she did not fill it. Prematurit is a favorite diagnosis doctors like to create treatments for.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
...
Therefore if you are foolish enough to allow some obstetrican to induce labor before forty weeks, your child will never be considered to be a candidate for the "Gifted" or "Enrichment Program" since educational psychologists are trained in the educational departments of universities to believe that a child born before term can NEVER be considered for the "Gifted" or "Enrichment Program".
...
...
Where will that obstetrician be who coerced you into being induced at 37 weeks? There will be a new and improved obstetrical trend in five to ten years from now, after they have damaged your child.

You are going to live with the decision and the child for a long time after your baby is born!

Okay, I find this to be one of the most personally offensive posts I've read here at MDC in a long time. Are you saying that because my DD was born at 37wks, she is less intelligent than other children? Because that's what it sounds like you are saying, and I must emphatically disagree with that assessment. Not that I am the slightest bit concerned about any programs offered by public schools, but the principle of the matter...









Not only did my daughter, who was born via cesarean after failed induction, at 37 weeks (though, with my long cycles it was probably closer to 36 weeks), start speaking in complete sentences at 11 months of age, but she is already learning to read at only three years! She already knows more than most first-graders, and her home/unschooling has been entirely her doing.

ETA
And another thing...
It sure sounds from that same post, that you are blaming women for being "foolish enough to allow" their doctor to induce them? Uh, excuse me, we aren't here to blame the victims, you know.







: If it hasn't happened to you, you have no place sitting in judgement of those of us who has been there and done that.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*

Therefore if you are foolish enough to allow some obstetrican to induce labor before forty weeks, your child will never be considered to be a candidate for the "Gifted" or "Enrichment Program" since educational psychologists are trained in the educational departments of universities to believe that a child born before term can NEVER be considered for the "Gifted" or "Enrichment Program".

.

This is a rather hurtful post, I would have to agree. First of all, a preemie is considered a baby born at 36 wks or before. Not before 40 wks. Second of all, one of my best friend's daughters was born at 35 wks because her mother had pre eclampsia and is literally the smartest child I've ever met in my life. She is five years old and knows about as much as my 12 year old (whom I consider to be really smart). This is such a sensitive subject for many people, myself included. Twice I allowed myself to be induced and, of course, regretted it after the fact. Even though my babies were healthy, normal, and rather large (over 8 1/2 lbs). Still, they were born at or before 40 wks and I felt guilty. I've never considered them premature, however, and when asked if they were early I say no. I never considered that they were. As for the public school and their way of doing things, don't even get me started there. They wanted one of my children (who was 5 days past his due date) to go into special ed b/c he was distracting others during class. He was reading in kindergarten and apparently that was special ed to that teacher.

Mother's have to trust their instincts even if it means induction or csection. And they should NOT be judged for it nor should their babies.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I am not saying that I feel this way.

I am delivering the message. Do not "kill" the messenger.

The message is that public school officials do not believe that children born premature are capable of superior scholastic, academic, and intellectual performance. I have worked in the public schools for thirty years and there is a definite POV in this regard. Prematurity is only one of the disadvantages that a child can have as far as these officials are concerned. Educators are constantly looking for ways to blame the shortcomings of the educational process on the children they teach, their parents, the home environment and a galaxy of other variables.

I stated that I was a premature infant, four pounds twelve ounces. Despite that "shortcoming", I have been intelligent enough to see through my professors' lies.

I am sorry that I offended anyone. I simply was trying to state the POV that a mother who is pressured to make such a hasty decision will think beyond that moment to the future.

As for being intimidated by physicians, that is far too common a situation. I have been intimidated by them, but I have stood my ground. You have to remember that you will live with the decision and its consequences, not the doctor.

I hope I have made myself clear.

Again, let me apologize for offending anyone as that was not my intent. I wanted to inform, not antagonize.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:

Every class I have had in educational psychology and my special education class. Prematurity is repeatedly cited as an impediment to intellectual, academic, and scholastic excellence and advancement.
while i wasn't offended, i just find what you're saying hard to believe ~ in every class i've taken in psych., child dev. + child psych., prematurity was never discussed like this.

(the one thing that was continually attributed as "an impediment to intellectual, academic, and scholastic excellence and advancement" was a lack of attachment, and a lack of stable relationships formed in the early 0-3 years.)


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

I find this a bit hard to believe too. Espeically since when we were confronted with having a premature child I did a lot of research regarding perspective problems, physical/intellectual inpacts of being born premature (DS was a 29 weeks preemie). I KNOW for a fact that a study I read regarding IQ and early premature infants at the age of 8, showed that these children scored HIGHER on IQ tests than their peers. NOw, I'll have to go dig out the citation.

Boy, if what you're saying is true... another reason I am glad I am over here in Switzerland and NOT at home.

Olivia


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2001)

HI
I couldn't read this whole thread so bear with me
My best friend is preg with her fourth and she is begging to be induced at 38 weeks. Her doc said fine. So she went in for her appt yesterday and she is dialated 1 and has been for a while. Her Doc said that they would induce with a small dose of pitocin. They did an ultrasound two weeks ago and told her that her baby was almost 9 lb then and so they want to make sure that she will be able to deliver it. Her largest baby was 8.6. I'm worried about her. My friend is putting so much trust in her doc. Ultrasound is not accurate for birth weight. I had one done at 37weeks and was told that ds was well over 9 lb and he was 8lb 9 oz. Not even close to 9 lb. Her first two babies were not induced. Her last one she begged to have her water broken but she was already dialated so they didn't have to do pitocin. She is scheduled to go to the hospital on Thursday morning. I don't want her to do it.


----------



## Messy Nessie (Apr 13, 2004)

I feel so angry for your friend. Doctors SHOULD NOT be reassuring women that having a baby at 37 weeks is the same as 40, 41, 42, etc. I believed that "full term" meant "fully cooked" and allowed them to AROM. To this day, I have SO MUCH guilt. My DD's first months were absolutely terrible for her and us. We weren't in the NICU, but she was FTT, dangerous jaundice, reflux and colic that lasted until she was 5 mo.

She was unable to nurse for nearly a month because she had not developed the ability to suck yet... does your friend know that this happens in the 38-39 weeks. Yes, there are some babies who develop it earlier, but a lot do not. If she is planning to breastfeed she will want to prepare herself for the possibility that she may have to pump and finger/cup feed her baby until the baby learns to suck. I thought I was sleepless during my pregnancy...







I didn't know slepless until I had to wake every 2 hours, pump 10 minutes, rouse a lethargic newborn and struggle to finger feed her. And that doesn't even take into account the hours and money we spent teaching her to latch and nurse.

Not to mention the months and months and months and months of crying because she refluxed everytime she ate. And the colic that nothing could fix because she was mentally unable to adjust to the world and the traumatic way she entered.

I truly hope that your friend has a different experience. I cannot tell you how many nights I felt like a monster, as my baby cried and cried inconsolably because she was so unhappy at being ripped from my womb so abruptly. I still carry an enourmous amount of guilt. I truly wish I had known better and I wish someone had told me the real risks of induction. (yes, even tho I was in labor, I consider my AROM induction!)


----------



## ilovebeingamom (Jan 1, 2002)

Just the fact that this thread is so long speaks to the fact what a problem this is. Almost all of the mom's I know around here were either induced or had elective c/s. A mom that I know that is due July 6 is being induced today, as a matter of fact.

My sister's water broke at 36 weeks, and they only let her try to labor on her own for about two hours before they told her she needed pitocin or the baby could get infection. It was annoying, b/c I had just talked to her and told her she had at least 18-24 hours minimum before she needed anything to "start" contractions. But what do I know?

I get so sick of hearing about it as well. Just another way to tell women that their bodies don't work and are inferior. I wish women would get more educated!


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

Great question!

I have not read through the other responses, so forgive me if I seem a bit off beat here!









I don't know, but it really pi$$es me off! Perhaps because first time inductions result in in a higher-paid c-section 50% of the time? That's how I was in the OR for my first, long ago.That's one theory I have, anyway.

Tonight, mil stopped by dd's softball game and mentioned an acquaintance (sil's friend) who is expecting. Told me she'd been to the doc and is 1cm dialated. I asked when she's due, and it's not for over another month! I wondered aloud, couldn't help myself, "WHY is she having a vaginal exam at eight months??!!" Mil seemed bothered by my observation. Oh, well. I then offered that it sounds like doc is preparing for an early induction.

No one else seems to care, why do I?!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:

. Told me she'd been to the doc and is 1cm dialated. I asked when she's due, and it's not for over another month! I wondered aloud, couldn't help myself, "WHY is she having a vaginal exam at eight months??!!" Mil seemed bothered by my observation. Oh, well. I then offered that it sounds like doc is preparing for an early induction.
i was dilated to 1 cm for over a month w/ my first.

they did VE's at every appointment.







:


----------



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

Quote:

*"WHY is she having a vaginal exam at eight months??!!"*
I was thinking the same exact thing as I read your message. I never had one before labor - guess because I've had two with midwives. They figured I'd go into labor when I did. (Well I did have one but that was to see if everything was A-OK after I bled a little) I have friends who know to what cm they are dialated, how efaced (sp?) they are, and at what station the babies head is. I always end up telling them they may have the baby in an hour and it may be another month! Why do they tell women all this stuff? The minute you tell a lot of them anything is happening they think the baby will be there in a few hours.


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

Klothos, that's awful! So much for evidence-based care, eh?

Here's the difference between care by (real) midwives vs. surgeons, boobyjuice.

And as you said, once a dr starts talking dialation, mom thinks it'll be any minute and starts anticipating birth way ahead of time. Sets the stage for early induction rather nicely, doesn't it? Yep, very effective.

Otoh, if mom's cervix is still closed, she's likely to begin thinking that her body isn't working properly. Then the medical stage is also set up.







: I think I hear dramatic music in the background...


----------



## Messy Nessie (Apr 13, 2004)

y'know... I LOVE this thread! I had NO IDEA that VEs weren't necessary! My OB started doing them when I started having my weekly visits at 32 weeks.







uke I hated it, but I had no idea that she didn't have to do it.

And let me tell you, they caused me a ton of stress... At one point she incorrectly told me DD was breech and I had been so sure that she was not from the sweet hiccups I felt. She ended up being wrong, as the next day my blood pressure spiked dangerously high and I had to go in for a NST b/c I was diagnosed with PIH and we saw DD head down on the U/S. But talk about misery and worry for a night.

Wow, what an empowered and knowledgable mama I will be next time around! (Not that we're going the OB route again, tho!)


----------



## NaturalFamiLEA (Nov 9, 2003)

I think it's terible







:


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

Speaking of PIH, on another board, this woman at 38 weeks is being induced this week because of it. Her BP is 130/88. Gez.. mine was 145/90 and my OB didn't induce me and I was starting to dilate and it wouldn't have taken much to get me to go a few days early. (DS was born 39W2d. This was at 38W6d he took my bp) I had an elephant leg, swelling in my arms, starting to swell in my face. I should have been induced. The stress of the last weeks of pregnancy were taking a toll on my health and being in constant "false labour" wasn't helping at all!

Nope. he blamed it on the heat. Sure the summer heat aggravated it, but so did an OB who was arrogant, mysogynistic, and refused to listen to the complaints of his patient nor believed when she was due! He pushed my due date into September, 2 days before my current due date and refused to believe my charting OR that I took clomid. DS was born before the original 6w US EDD, nevermind my Ovulation EDD (the same day!).

Stupid ignorant ass.

Worse yet - he changed the criteria that I had to match (and never did) to come in. I almost had an unassisted at home! Two hours and 15 minutes from the time we left for the hospital, 1 hr and 43 minutes after we arrived, I had DS. And I was supposed to get at least 1 full dose of GBS antibiotics 4hrs or more before the birth.

If my son had spent any time in the Nicu for the post partum fever he got the ob would have been sued. So he's damn lucky for that. If he had induced me 2 days earlier, he could have gotten the antibiotics in me, gotten my son born with a full proper dose and I wouldn't have had a post partum fever either.

So on one hand, obs are erring on the side of caution and on the other, they are recklessly endangering lives.

No wonder I hate them so frelling much!


----------



## aquarianangela (Apr 25, 2003)

this is one of my #1 aggravations.
patients come in all the time asking to be induced for the illness SOBP (sick of being pregnant).
and unfortunately the practice i am in is very intervention oriented.
having struggled so long to get pg (mc, ivf twice and then delivered at 32 weeks with classical cs) and having recently had another mc i cannot imagine wanting to end a pg prematurely. what i would have given to keep my baby in me (esp since i may never have another pg) and feel her move inside me- it is such a precious thing. i try to be empathic with my patients but it is so hard for me to be compassionate about being tired of being pregnant.
my experience is once you start one intervention you are on what my dh and i call the "downward spiral of interventions".
okay now i am all depressed because i miss being pregnant and only got to experience it for such a short time.







oh well just wanted to throw in the perspective from my view.FWIW i don't induce people willy nilly but i feel forced to go along with the rest of my practice sometimes esp if i am not that pt's regular ob so as not to stir up trouble and i can't afford to get fired or let go.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

(Hi Anglea! Good to see someone else from my area on-line!)

One of my friends is going to be induced on Thursday at 6:30 am. - her doctor suggested it since the doctor will be on-call that day. She will be less than 40 weeks and has been having no problems. I just don't get it! I've tried to keep my comments very light, but I can't imagine risking further interventions or complications without some reason other than your doctor being on-call.

Update: She had her induction and everything went well, so that's good! I also learned that her doctor is in the same practice as Angela (the poster above) - small world!!!!


----------

